# Turkey



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Well i drew for southern turkey. I've never hunted them before, and in fact this was my first year actually putting in for a turkey tag! That being said, i would really appreciate any tips that people have for beginner turkey hunters. Do's and Don'ts? Past experiences? Scouting? I'll take anything! Also if anybody knows of some good "how to vidoes" than i'd like to know about them too! 

Thanks, O.C.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Scout the birds. Get to know where they like to roost at night. Move in on them in the dark before they come down in the morning. Set up a call stand and give a sexy purr in the dark on opening morning. Old Tom will find you when it's light. 

I would say use an owl or raven call at night to locate the birds later in the hunt. Don't call with Tom turkey sounds if you are in a public area that has been hunted. The birds get educated pretty quickly. 

The calling worked way better for me the year I drew the early LE hunt. Last year I couldn't call anything in and I wound up taking the fight to the birds and picked one up that way. Carry binoculars and use them. Be patient.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

When do you start scouting? I Know people will say now, but i can't right now because of work. So when does it start getting crucial to scout?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The difference between now and the opening of turkey season is going to be drastic. If where you are planning on going has snow now I doubt that it will have it when you go hunting. If there is still snow when the season comes around then just follow the snow line up, usually the turkeys will be just below it. 

A scouting trip a couple of weeks ahead of the season should be good enough to tell you a lot about where they are or were at. Look for tracks in the road at creek crossings and the bottom of draws. I also wouldn't bother looking for a roost tree until you are actually hunting them. Turkeys move a lot and when they are on the move the'll use a different tree every night. As for the tree itself look for ones with real heavy limbs that can hold quite a few birds. When you find one with a lot of droppings on the ground under it you'll know.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Critter said:


> The difference between now and the opening of turkey season is going to be drastic. If where you are planning on going has snow now I doubt that it will have it when you go hunting. If there is still snow when the season comes around then just follow the snow line up, usually the turkeys will be just below it.
> 
> A scouting trip a couple of weeks ahead of the season should be good enough to tell you a lot about where they are or were at. Look for tracks in the road at creek crossings and the bottom of draws. I also wouldn't bother looking for a roost tree until you are actually hunting them. Turkeys move a lot and when they are on the move the'll use a different tree every night. As for the tree itself look for ones with real heavy limbs that can hold quite a few birds. When you find one with a lot of droppings on the ground under it you'll know.


That being said, turkeys are very habitual creatures. If you can figure out their routine, you're one step ahead. Usually, they seem to be on a three or four day rotation, so get to know their habits and you'll do well. I'd start scouting a month or so before the season so that you're not pressed for time. Once you find some birds, key on their routine.

Oh...and learn to call. Nothing will turn a gobbler off faster than someone that doesn't know how to call correctly. If nothing else, just learn how to yelp properly, and if that's all you can do well, stick to it.

Turkey's also key very well on movement, so don't get greedy when moving around if you have a bird nearby - they'll pick you off in a heartbeat.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Just a quick look of weekend sight seeing
[attachment=1:3rzec5fr]Misc, Ice Fishing 005.JPG[/attachment:3rzec5fr][attachment=0:3rzec5fr]Misc, Ice Fishing 004.JPG[/attachment:3rzec5fr]


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

MWScott72 said:


> Turkey's also key very well on movement, so don't get greedy when moving around if you have a bird nearby - they'll pick you off in a heartbeat.


Amen to that. Make sure you use your best camo and stay still!

I'd also advise you to make sure you don't put yourself in a position where they will come too close to you before you get a shot. Once I hid under a tree right along a pathway they frequented. Two toms came from behind, and busted me at 10 yards (I couldn't shoot because the tree I hid under was in the way). If you're going for an ambush, try to get them to 25-30 yards, not 10.


----------

